# Sticky  **Board Posting Guidelines** Please read before posting



## Dory10

***Board Posting Guidelines***​
Here's a link to the FF board posting guidelines. If you're unsure about what you're about to post then pop on and have a look first. There's guidance on posting about pregnancy and parenting information too which you might find useful if you are still keeping in touch with your clinic thread after a BFP or birth. Please have a read and respect those members that are still currently going through treatment.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

If you have any concerns about any post on the Scotland board please send me a pm by clicking on the link under my name on here or use the report to moderator link on each post. As with all boards on FF moderation of posts is undertaken by a team of volunteers so please help us by sticking to the posting guidelines and reporting anything you notice when you post.

Happy Chatting

Dory
xxx


----------

